# Dr. J.R.Senft engine



## Swift752 (Aug 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where I can fine plans for this nifty litle engine?  I'd love to build it.  Thanks.


Swift752


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 28, 2012)

hey swifty  i would love to give you an answer to your question. 
Dr James Senft designed a number of engines of various types. some steam engines some ringbom and IIRC a couple of stirlings and some low delta T Stirling engines. 
the ringbom and ldt engines by the books published by Moriya Press. 

http://www.moriya-press.com/

The Moria fan , and several steam engines (Mini-kin thimble- kin etc) can be found in Steam and Stirling Book one by Villiage press. 
River queen plans here. :
http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/SteamPlans3/RiverQueenEngine/RiverQueenPlansInstruction.pdf

That pretty much covers what I know to be available. 

Please post an introduction tell us a bit about yourself your shop and your interest in model engines. 
Tin


----------



## Swift752 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Guys:

 I guess I'm dense.  I have a hard time trying to figure out how to post here so I'm sort of coming in the back door.  Hope you don't mind.

 I'm VERY interested in building the Berneys Engine of 1878.  Can anyone help me find plans?  I see many on line built and running but no plans.  I'd greatly appreciate any help as I REALLY want to build this one.  Thanks!  Swift752  Bob
http://www.nilskristensson.com/bernays-engine-1878.html


----------



## ausdier (Mar 7, 2014)

A fine example of a virtual build is here.

http://grabcad.com/library/bernays-s-steam-engine


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 8, 2014)

> Berneys Engine of 1878



HMM Seems like the plans are or were out there. 

There are at least a few out there that have been built. 
Bob jorgensen built one . His son Pat was working on bernay plans at one point but do not know what became of the project. 

Also birk peters made a nice one but knowing birk he may have built from pictures. 
tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 8, 2014)

OK after a little digging . Sometimes what seems so far away is right under our nose. Pat J did in fact  complete the plans 
So here is a full detailed plan set. 
Bernay plans part 1

Bernay plans part 2

A build log here http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/bernay-build-mzt-14455/

Tin


----------



## dnalot (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks Tin. That one is going on my to do list. I am now working on the Clayton Steam Wagon after seeing a post you made suggesting it would be a good project. 

Mark T


----------



## Swift752 (Mar 8, 2014)

Tin, ausdier, and anyone else I might have missed, THANKS guys for the FAST and excellent response.  Very much appreciated.  This is a beautiful engine. I hope I have what it takes to make it. I'll probably be here with lots of questions so please be patient with me.  I'll keep you posted.  Next step , after all this printing (!) is to talk to my machinist bro-in-law for help with the drawings.  I'm used to Elmer type plans and this is way beyond that!  Take care and I'll be back, baby!  Swift 752  Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 8, 2014)

Swifty: IMHO if you can understand Elmer's plans and build an engine you should not have any major difficulty here with these plans. The decimal inch approach and the extra views should help eliminate confusion rather than cause it.  

If you are the start at the base and work up kind of guy then you may want to renumber the sheets in order of build.and start with part 2.  Pat is an architect by trade so knows his way around cad  . Other that that kudos to Pat J wherever he is. 
Tin


----------



## ausdier (Mar 8, 2014)

For anyone interested here is a 3D pdf of the engine. 

View attachment BERNAYS ENGINE 3D.PDF


----------

